# Police Raid Landless Workers Movement's National School



## Slingshot Collective (Nov 8, 2016)

"In Brazil, the Landless Workers Movement, known as the MST, is facing increasing repression, including the detention of at least 10 organizers. On November 4, state police raided MST’s National School in São Paulo, firing live ammunition and detaining two MST members, including a 64-year-old librarian whose rib was fractured during the raid. Police also recently raided another MST camp in Paraná and detained eight organizers. Joaquin Piñero of MST says the repression against the movement has worsened under Michel Temer’s new government, following the impeachment and ouster of elected President Dilma Rousseff.

*"Joaquin Piñero*: 'All of this is happening in the context of persecution. We’re struggling against the coup and for democracy in our country. And today there is a constantly intensifying process of repression against the MST.'"

Taken from:


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 8, 2016)

wow thats awful.


----------

